# Ivory Tusk



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Well after vacuuming, ironing,dusting,making the bed and packing for our trip I finally finished all the honey do's and got around to finishing this. Man is that woman a slave driver:wink:. As always all comments appricated.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 20, 2011)

Roy, that is one sweet looking pen.  Would have never thought something as ugly as that tusk would turn out that good looking.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful, as always, Roy! 

So did you finish with floss and Crest? Or did you opt for the Colgate and Oral B solution


----------



## wizard (Mar 20, 2011)

Roy, That is one beautiful pen !!! You must have blown through the list of "honey do's". So where did you find the dental hygienist on Sunday to polish the pen ? :wink: Kidding aside, it's awesome. Thanks for sharing. Have a safe trip and a successful show! Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Roy, that is one SWEET pen!  After all that work it's nice to get into the shop and make something special.  If you could be in the shop all of the time it wouldn't have the same meaning right...


----------



## terryf (Mar 20, 2011)

glad the hog turned so well Roy - awesome looking pen


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 20, 2011)

That pen is the other side of awesome.  I love it.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful and very unique!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Terry, I must give you a big thanks for the tusks..
*:biggrin:THANKS!*​ 


terryf said:


> glad the hog turned so well Roy - awesome looking pen


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty pen ya got there Roy.  What did ya use for a finish anything or did you just polish it up nice?


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 20, 2011)

Real nice Roy!  Similar to wood, ya never know what nice surprises you might find on the inside.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow nice pen Roy I like it.


----------



## tim self (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful pen. May have to try some of that material.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

I MM'ed to 12000 and it shined like a new born baby's butt but on Ivory I like then to seal it in CA so I applied 7 coast of thin and one coat of Medium them MM'ed to 12000 again, applied #3 Novus scratch remover, buffed,#2 Novus Scratch remover buffed and then plastic polish. It's now so slippery you have to be careful holding it:wink::biggrin:






witz1976 said:


> Pretty pen ya got there Roy. What did ya use for a finish anything or did you just polish it up nice?


----------



## hdtran (Mar 20, 2011)

Yowza!  Beautiful!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW Roy - I'm really very IMPRESSED Diane is one HECK of a trainer :wink::tongue:.  Do you think she would let me borry you for a lil bit???????????????

All of those "honey do's" done and still time to turn a hunk of tusk into that BEAUTIFUL piece of ART!! :biggrin::biggrin:
 
I hope the show is fruitful and you come out way ahead of costs etc.  Try to have a bit of fun while you are out there too. Remember to run away from anything that slithers and rattles.

_Linda_


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 20, 2011)

Only one possible response to that pen:  WOW!!!!  

That is absolutely gorgeous!!  Beautiful bit of work there..

Ken


----------



## Padre (Mar 20, 2011)

Me likey!!!  A lot!  Nice pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nothing like a horny pen.  Looks pretty nice from here.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 20, 2011)

I love it!   Deer Antler, Gator Jaw, Giraff bone,  now Wart Hog tusk!  what's next???


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice pen.  I have some mammoth ivory glued up waiting for me to work up the nerve to turn it.

What does your shop smell like after turning that?  After cutting and drilling the mammoth ivory, mine smelled like a dentists office that had just drilled one badly infected cavity.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

John, if I tell you it'll spoil the surprise and/or the shock value:wink::biggrin: 





JohnU said:


> I love it! Deer Antler, Gator Jaw, Giraff bone, now Wart Hog tusk! what's next???


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful work Roy!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 20, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, if I tell you it'll spoil the surprise and/or the shock value:wink::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!  Cant wait.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone should've told Pumba to clean his teeth more often and maybe he wouldn't have ended up being part of a pen so soon:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Mar 21, 2011)

Roy,

I had this thought besides raving about your acheivement. Why not approach the owners and Directors of Hogs Breath enterprises could be a certain series of sales especially if you show them before and after as you have for us.

Sincere good wishes on your way.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 21, 2011)

Great looking pen Roy, you finished her up real nice. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 21, 2011)

great work............


----------



## Arcadia (Mar 24, 2011)

That is really a gorgeous pen.  It sure turned out nice.  I have some preban ivory that is going on some knife handles and NOW, a pen. That won't happen for a long time though.

Pat


----------

